# WTS: NIB Penn Battle 5000



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

NIB spooled with 30lb Sufix 832 braid. Has a slight tick, hardly even noticable, when cranking. Otherwise brand new, never seen water. Have box and paperwork.

$70 shipped Paypal


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

$60 shipped


----------

